# Sagehens Spring trial, Gray Lodge, Gridley,Ca



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open still has 40+ dogs to run first series tomorrow. First series is a quad.

Amateur still has dogs to run first series tomorrow. First series a triple with an out of order flyer.

Qual will run water series tomorrow.

Rain held off most of the day until the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

so, what was the hold up in the Open? They only ran half their dogs, meaning that is all they will get ran tomarrow also. WOW. Maybe I will drive up in the morning, just for kicks.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Just a LOT of dogs and a big quad first series. No problem with the weather or anything like that.
I wasnt there this a.m. so dont know what time they started.

But them's the breaks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

They were given strict orders for everyone to be off the property by dark (i.e., no airing/feeding dogs, etc) so the judges were probably given an early cutoff time which probably shortened what would normally be deemed a "normal" day.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

haha, sorry melanie, that is not the case. If you have 80 dogs, and set up a 17 minute test, do the math, 16hrs +. My reporter on the ground told me that he was in the field for 9hrs today. Knowing him, it was severly cutting into his "jack time". Said he was about to start taking hostages around 3p.m.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

ACEBLDRS said:


> haha, sorry melanie, that is not the case.


Um, yes, that *is* the case. I was with Tammy and Meg the day before yesterday and they were discussing how they could allow for folks to have time to air their dogs and still be off the property by dark.

Whether they were time consuming tests or not, the day was cut shorter than normal. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> My reporter on the ground told me that he was in the field for 9hrs today. Knowing him, it was severly cutting into his "jack time".


 I hear the unions in Cali are pushing for more jack time.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

On a 15 minute per dog test stopping at 5:00 or 5:30 p.m. doesnt make a heck of lot of difference when you have another 40 dogs to run. Or with the Q when all they had to run were the water marks Sssaturday. So calling a day cut shorter than normal by stopping at 5 p.m. rather than 5:30 - which may not even be the case as it starts getting REALLY dark at 5:30 p.m. - doesnt fit the picture.
Anyway, the Q finished today and the Derby is under way.
The Open started the land blind - at least everyone thought it was that - at around 4:15 p.m. 36 dogs back. I am sure callbacks will posted.
Am was running their water blind this afternoon.

I dont have any callbacks - sorry.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Open ran12 dogs on land blind today, it is moving quickly now and getting many squigly marks. AM starts 4th with 10 dogs tomarrow. Don't have Q placements in front of me, but Diesel won the Q, Owner Kippy, Handler Sargenti. Billy is now "king of the Q" LOL


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Open ran12 dogs on land blind today, it is moving quickly now and getting many squigly marks. AM starts 4th with 10 dogs tomarrow. Don't have Q placements in front of me, but Diesel won the Q, Owner Kippy, Handler Sargenti. Billy is now "king of the Q" LOL


wooohoooo !! Way to go Billy! Diesel has been a bit of a project but talented thru and thru !


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> I hear the unions in Cali are pushing for more jack time.


I think they are giving out I.O.U.'s from the Governator


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

what a miserable morning/day. 

AM results.

1st. Ryder, Dave Terry

2nd. Chad, Steve Bechtel Jr. (Qualifies for Nat. AM)

3rd. Breeze, Roger Fangsrud. (completes AFC)

4th. Rascal, Ray Goodrich

Don't have Derby Results. I left after 5 dogs in the open had ran. 19 back to 3rd and 4th. 

Two dead bird's (two down the shore) birds thrown, then they retire while blind is ran to the left. Not much of a blind (unless there isn't a bird planted) Then come back and run the marks. Lots of trouble in the first 5 dogs. I saw 2 pick ups, 1 handle, one nice job and the one dog that didn't have a bird planted at the blind. That will be rough on the dog, after it got a "NO HERE" only to find out that there wasn't a bird. That dog will run last. It was taking around 20 mins a dog, I think they should finish any minute now.......least I hope.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats Dave and Ryder and Congrats to Roger and Breeze on your AFC .


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

open just finish


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> 4th. Rascal, Ray Goodrich.


Spectacular!!!!

Ray Goodrich was a dominant amateur in field trials when I was a college student, he is a wonderful man, a lifetime contributor to field trials, nice to see him still competitive.


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

EdA said:


> Spectacular!!!!
> 
> Ray Goodrich was a dominant amateur in field trials when I was a college student, he is a wonderful man, a lifetime contributor to field trials, nice to see him still competitive.


You 're so right Ed, Ray is a wonderful man. I believe he may have told me recently that he's 90. I may be mistaken but if not he's close or even older. Either way he is a true gentleman, I know if he were a viewer of this site he would tell you thank you, as I will pass on to him your congratulations.
Mike


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Fire N Ice said:


> You 're so right Ed, Ray is a wonderful man. I believe he may have told me recently that he's 90. I may be mistaken but if not he's close or even older. Either way he is a true gentleman, I know if he were a viewer of this site he would tell you thank you, as I will pass on to him your congratulations.
> Mike


I agree a thousand percent! He is a REAL gentleman, still tips his hat when a lady walks by even! 

And as far as FTs go, he is definitely someone I admire. Mike, please give him my congrats as well!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

OK, third hand info for the open.

1. Cannon, Billy

2. Pirate, Jerry 

3. either Mary A. (I think with Telli)? or Jerry with Merlyn?

4. same as 3?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> Spectacular!!!!
> 
> Ray Goodrich was a dominant amateur in field trials when I was a college student, he is a wonderful man, a lifetime contributor to field trials, nice to see him still competitive.


I remember the first time I met Mr Goodrich ( I was in high school) some 35 yrs ago and got to see the his first Rascal (NAFC FC Rays Rascal) since my brother had a son of his , John Rex Rascal....Mr. Goodrich is a very nice man

Trivia question : isnt Ray's Rascal the grandsire or great grandsire of Lean Mac


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

NAFC-FC-CNAF Ebonstar Lean Mac
> CNFC-CNAFC Waldorf's High Tech
>> CFC Rascal's Super Spud
>>> NAFC-FC Ray's Rascal


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

EdA said:


> Spectacular!!!!
> 
> Ray Goodrich was a dominant amateur in field trials when I was a college student.


There is a person older than Dr. Ed who is still alive? That's AMAZING.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Gary & Pirate!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!

Let's see if I can fill in the blanks:

Qualifying
1st #11 Road Warriors Duramax O-Kippy Stroud H-Bill Sargenti
2nd #18 Sierra Valley Thunder O/H Bill Valladon
3rd #29 Topgun's Maverick O-Alden & Brooks Holborn H-Gary Abbott
4th#23 Horn Creek's Lucky Charm O-Cindy & Richard Bailey H-Cindy
RJ #3 Lassen Buckaroo O/H Dick Ellis
Jams 1,4,14,17,19,26,31,32 & 36

Amateur (Names are listed above for placements. Here are the corresponding numbers)

1st #46
2nd #48 (Qualified for Am Nationals)
3rd #68 (Completed AFC)
4th #59
RJ #49 US Currency O-Kareen & Mike Tierney H-Mike
Jams # 5 & 18

Derby
1st #5 Topbrass Firestorm O-Dave Cheatham H-Eric Fangsrud
2nd #4 Nightwings Marsh Leader O-Laurna & Steve Cote H-Steve
3rd #16 Nightwings Sharp Shooter O-John Payne & Bill Totten H-Bill
4th #7 Mama Mia's True Beginning O-Ed & Julie Zuhlke H-Ed
RJ #1 Port Costas Chantilly Lace O-Fred Warf & Tammy Zahornacky H-Tammy
Jams 6,8,13,15,18,21,24,26,28,29 & 31

Limited (Josh had them listed so here are the numbers)

1st #12 (Qualifies for National Open)
2nd #61
3rd #31 (Merlyn-Jerry Patopea)
4th #82 (Telli-Mary Ahlgren)
RJ #51 FC Henningers Slick N Ready O-Steve Copson H-John Henninger
Jam # 64

I think everyone is trying to dry out this morning. We had a lot of rain & wind on Sunday. I have to admit Mother Nature did cooperate with us a little bit on Friday & Saturday. BIG thanks to everyone who helped out at the trial. We couldn't do it without your help. A SPECIAL thanks to all the competitors and CONGRATULATIONS to all!

Tammy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Derby, RJ #1 Port Costas Chantilly Lace O-Fred Warf & Tammy Zahornacky H-Tammy

Thank you for all the feedback...and Congratulations to the owners,...and Handler, Tammy!!

Judy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to the "Red Kids"!

Qualifying Jam's #31 "Alex" Congratulations Cheryl, John & Eric
#32 "Rebel" Congratulations Gregg, Arleen & Jerry

Derby Win "FIRE" # 11 Congratulations Dave & Eric!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to Judy Pond and Bill Sargenti on FC Cannon's win!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tough trial, terrible elements


----------

